# First make-up attempt



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I really want to get into doing the make-up stuff! I have nothing for supplies as there are being ordered. This is my first attempt of a wonded scar.
I used somed blood gel and make- up. Good or bad let me know.
First ever attempt!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You sure that you didnt just cut yourself on a prop?

Looks good.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job.  Tell me, what kind of scar are you wanting to do? Have you tried a line of latex? Then color the line red or leave it a yellowish?


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

What kind of cut is this? Is it like a fresh cut? Deep or shallow? From the pic, it looks a little dark (not the lighting) but it may just be the camera. For Deep cuts get some makeup wax (BenNye nose and scar wax) and sculpt the cut on the arm. Apply makeup to the wax and bloody it up, and your in business! I think that thats the most effective way. Its a good start, just keep going. And always think of the story that went along with the gash....how did it get there? how deep is it? what weapon was used? That makes for a more a more convincing end product!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips. Not sure what kind of cut I was going for kinda like a scabbed up gash. Ill try some of the other tips u guys mentioned, thanks.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

"Hey, anybody wanna see my scab?"

ROFL!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It looks good for a cut that has dried blood on it.. 
I think a gash would be a little wider. darker mixes for scabbed and redder mixes for new look cut
greenish yellow,whitish for infected and a light tint red for outer
along with the other tips that are good above
..don't forget about using real womens make-up
it comes in all skin tones and it blends well too, and can be colored you can then add your blood to that.
dont forget cut ,gashes are not always a straight line they sometimes have tears at the ends, or the wound it self is jagged from skin tearing.
hope this helps.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wait...I'm confused...you said "wounded scar." Did you really mean laceration?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

No Sickie you are prob right or not .. but to me a scar is just the remenents of a wound not something that has blood dried or blood look..unless it was reopened.
thats why i wrote what I did.
maybe the "wounded"- scar" part is what I'm confused about haha


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

ok...look at second attempt...think its better


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

where is your second attempt ,Johnny I dont see anything


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Where' the scar (besides in your head?)


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

second attempt is here...
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6111


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok i found it thanks duh ..didnt see you had a new thread..
very good


----------

